# Lokaler DNS server zur internen weiterleitung zu websites



## Dirk_MSW (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade einen lokalen dns-server einzurichten, der innerhalb unseres Netzwerkes Webseiten unserer Kunden auflöst. Ich möchte das eigentlich so haben dass wir nur noch den Kundennamen im Browser eingeben müssen und dann auf die jeweilige Webseite weitergeleitet werden. 

Ich habe einen Windows 2003 Server und habe dort eine Forward und eine Reverse-Zone eingerichtet. Der Name der lokalen Domäne lautet: msw.local. Ich habe dann anschliessend meine Webseiten im IIS 6 angelegt und jeder Seite eine eigene IP gegeben. In der Forward-Zone habe ich dann für jede Seite einen Host mit der jeweiligen IP angelegt z.B. pwt.msw.local mit IP 192.168.1.202. Mein DNS funktioniert im prinzip, allerdings nur wenn ich bei den Netzwerkverbindungen bei DNS in das Textfeld "DNS-Suffix für diese Verbindung" msw.local eintrage.

Ich war bisher immer der Meinung dass der DNS den Suffix selbst hinten hinhängt, das ****e ist halt jetzt dass ich an jedem Rechner diese Einstellung vornehmen müsste. Geht das irgendwie eleganter?

Vielen Dank im voraus


Dirk


----------



## tuxracer (11. Dezember 2003)

So wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem darin, dass die Sites der Kunden nicht in Deiner .local sind(?), sondern ne andere URL haben.
wenn das so ist, dann sollte es möglich sein, indem Du auf dem DNS Server für jeden dieser Kunden-URLs einen Alias erzeugst, so dass Du dann eben nur noch den Namen eingeben müsstest, und dieser dann auch wenn Du kein Suffix anhängst bei der Clientkonfiguration doch gefunden wird.


----------

